# mng -> use vendor optimization flag



## ccc (Sep 11, 2010)

hi

I try to install x11/kde-lite from ports on my freeBSD 8.1 and during install I was asking for: *mng use vendor optimization flag
* Can someone pls explain what's means?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a flag in graphics/libmng, and since it defaults to 'off' I suggest you keep it that way.


----------

